# Uncle Albert!



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

What a Cough cough.... I would really hate it if someone came on here and told us how big their house is, how many cars they have and how tough they are all over a computer screen. They would be just a cough and they should just get over it move on let go and I hope they dont let the door hit them on the way out!

sorry bout the coughing one to many ciggies this afternoon

Following G-ducks last post, is this ok?!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I shoulda trademarked that insult (tm).


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Only if you can spell it correctly :lol:


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

Thanks for that and full credit to Jampott for the 'title'!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

According to a Veteran's Administration study
Half of the Vietnam combat veterans suffered from what Psychiatrists call
Post-Traumatic-Stress-Disorder
Many vets complain of alienation, rage, or guilt
Some succumb to suicidal thoughts
Eight to Ten years after coming home almost eight-hundred-thousand men are
still fighting the Vietnam War


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

jampott said:


> According to a Veteran's Administration study
> Half of the Vietnam combat veterans suffered from what Psychiatrists call
> Post-Traumatic-Stress-Disorder
> Many vets complain of alienation, rage, or guilt
> ...


You been drinking tonight?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

dj c225 said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > According to a Veteran's Administration study
> ...


Obviously way too young for the target reference... :lol:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Na na na na nineteen!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

digimeisTTer said:


> Na na na na nineteen!


Unless I'm mistaken, it was released the year dj225 was born...


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

> [email protected]******.com


what 2 weeks ago?

:lol: :lol: :wink:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=47236&highlight=


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

digimeisTTer said:


> > teeeejaaaay @ hotmail.com
> 
> 
> what 2 weeks ago?
> ...


Lol, my twin 

:lol:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

off topic

Nice bike TJ










/off topic


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Just taken a look at your site DJ - great bike, I have one as well......minus the chicken strips. :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks guys, thats my bike, though no longer looks like that.

Been converted into a track bike, track fairings, slicks, wheels with wets, no lights etc, and no chicken strips 

Tried using it on the road, but as its an R model, its high revving and you cant get our of 1st/2nd in town, really doesnt feel good on the road unfortunately, hence why I track it 

All the best.
TJ


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

dj c225 said:


> Thanks guys, thats my bike, though no longer looks like that.
> 
> Been converted into a track bike, track fairings, slicks, wheels with wets, no lights etc, and no chicken strips
> 
> ...


Really? I thought the R was simply better suspension (Ohlins front and rear) with lighter wheels, didn't realise there was anything fundementally different with the engine. Do you know how it differs from an S or a Bip?


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

r1 said:


> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys, thats my bike, though no longer looks like that.
> ...


Hi

You have to remember that the R model Ducatis are homologation specials from the World Supersport racing class, so they are nearly the same as the wsb supersport bikes! or the bigger.

The R is a lot more than just the ohlins suspension.

You get the following: Slipper clutch, lighter cams, close ratio gearbox, carbon airbox, shower injector system. There are a few other mods though can't remember (these are standard factory mods).

Basically these mods give an additional 15hp over the BP and S model. Also making the R a higher revver and totally different torque compared to the bp and S

In addition, you get the carbon single seat unit and subframe, so no scope for any sort of pillion, you get the full ohlins as you know, the lighter wheels, and the four pad Brembo calipers, which compared to the standard brembos used on RSVs and the standard 998s and 748 are much better. Also they are fully floating larger discs.

So for the money (I think about 5-6k more that the standard 748bp) its worth it, also its a limited eidition bike, only 1000 made, and mine is 831, so surely one day this will mean something.

After a 999R, though there is no way I'm splashing our 21k on one! :roll: :lol:

All the best
TJ


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

dj c225 said:


> r1 said:
> 
> 
> > dj c225 said:
> ...


Cool 8) That seems to justify the extra money!


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Just about.

Tis great on track, though scared of: 1) dropping it - big time 2) putting on too many miles 3) servicing it 

What are you riding now?


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

dj c225 said:


> Just about.
> 
> Tis great on track, though scared of: 1) dropping it - big time 2) putting on too many miles 3) servicing it
> 
> What are you riding now?


Just a lowly 748 Bip (with the single carbon seat conversion)...Love it to bits though and (touch wood) it's been very reliable for me. I'm off to Northern Itlay next month on it so we'll see how it fairs then! I'm sure it'll be fine though - I do about 1000 miles a month on it at the moment and apart from the normal servcing costs it's been great.

I really want a more powerful bike as the 748 is a bit slower than I'd like. My insurance been affected quite badly by a theft I had 18 months ago and I currently don't have use of a garage so I'm kind of restricted at the moment. However, I'm in the process of moving and my new house has a garage which will mean I can go litre shopping!


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi,

On road I prefer the 748bp or s, though it is a little low on power.

Impressed with the new Suzuki GSXR1000 K5, though being Italian, I prefer Italian bikes 

Next big buy for me will be a Porka 

Anyway good luck with the move. Get a ride on an RSV Factory or MV F4 1000, I tried one in Italy a while back and it was great.]

ps reliability my 748R has been great, albeit has low miles, still no known problems ever.

My father has an MV F4 750, like the 748 a little under powered but still a fantastic looking bike, sounds like a Ferrari (Ferrari developed exhaust system) and good well enough, hes done many more miles that me (18,000 miles) not one problem! impressive!

Best,
TJ


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Will you tossers stop talking about bikes and get back on topic please? :lol:


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

jampott said:


> Will you tossers stop talking about bikes and get back on topic please? :lol:


No. 

MV F4.....I'd sacrifice the power for those looks! Trouble is, I do use the bike as a bit of a workhorse and I'd hate myself for doing that to an Augusta. I'd also be scared of leaving it anywhere.

Porka eh? Which one?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

r1 said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Will you tossers stop talking about bikes and get back on topic please? :lol:
> ...


Sigh... yet another thread gets dragged pointlessly off topic. This place is really going downhill, when a perfectly decent personal attack degenerates into a thread about performance bikes... :?

:lol:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

R1, maybe an older 996 turbo (if finances allow) - love the looks 

If not a turbo may go for an early 996 4s.

How you finding your 996?


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

jampott said:


> r1 said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Going back on topic, I am relabeling you the new Uncle Albert (minus war stories), boring old fart


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Correction you are now classed as Grand dad or is that Saint :? :lol:


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

dj c225 said:


> R1, maybe an older 996 turbo (if finances allow) - love the looks
> 
> If not a turbo may go for an early 996 4s.
> 
> How you finding your 996?


I'd love a turbo! The 996 is great thanks - I'd go so far as to say it's absolutely perfect for me. I've taken out a Porsche warranty on it now which gives good peace of mind against any potetential RMS problems. Let me know when you start the search!

Back on topic.........How long before 'he' erupts again and gives us another days entertainment?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

r1 said:


> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> > R1, maybe an older 996 turbo (if finances allow) - love the looks
> ...


He already has... 

(well, he's reappeared... I'm sure it won't be too long before the fireworks start again!)


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

jampott said:


> r1 said:
> 
> 
> > dj c225 said:
> ...


Yeah I've seen him around here - I want some action though...


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

Your last post in the Off topic section has been noted Jampott!

You will try...


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Looks like Albert v Senwar is just about to begin..

Does this guy just want to piss everyone off???


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

Jampott

Whilst gazing in the crystal all can you let me know Saturdays lotto numbers? Please PM me as I don't want to split my share with everyone else 

I even 'reached out', felt the 'wounds of war' and tried to comfort old Albert with kid gloves. Ho hum...


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

MighTTy Vs Senwar in the off-topic section :lol:

(R1, will let you know, should be towards November as insurance on the TT expires and time for a change, will get in touch)


----------

